# Complete bushing upgrade



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am looking for a complete bushing upgrade package.
Can someone recommend a good kit and where to get them from?
Links would be good to.
Thanks,


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is what Groucho did.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070


----------

